

RIP Passwords: US Government Tackles Security With Online IDs - VirtuosiMedia
http://www.virtuosimedia.com/business/internet-security/rip-passwords-us-government-tackles-security-with-online-ids

======
xcallemjudasx
Isn't this essentially the same thing as OpenID? Why not move to promote
OpenID across more platforms instead of rebuilding the wheel?

